# Flat rate shipping



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

Im starting my T-Shirt Line, and Im still in the Early stages...Eventually I want to do business online...How do I get a Flat Shipping Rate regardless of what I ship?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

JCALI33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im starting my T-Shirt Line, and Im still in the Early stages...Eventually I want to do business online...How do I get a Flat Shipping Rate regardless of what I ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PO has special flat rate boxes with a set price. I think there may be a weight limit but not one that would affect shirts, basically if it fits in the box it ships for that price...

They have small, med and large boxes (priority)


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks,

But I was trying to get a fixed rate on my Large orders where I will have to ship Large boxes...I noticed some companies have fixed flat rates on shipping regardless of the amount...


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh ok good luck might be better doing some reasearch with UPS or Fed Ex


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

You won't get flat rate shipping regardless of what you ship. USPS does offer flat rating shipping on different size boxes, but you're limited on what you can fit in the box. If you're going to charge for shipping, I'd highly recommend YOU charging a flat rate to your customers of say $5. 1-3 shirts is usually less than $5 and and if the orders are bigger, then you eat the cost, which you can because you're making a nice sale. You can use your own custom package this way as well. There are many more variables involved and shipping solutions out there, so search the forums, theres tons of info regarding shipping here


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They do not really "pay" a flat rate, they just "charge" their clients a flat rate....And then absord what ever the difference is.....


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

The companies that offer that usually do enough volume to get substantial discounts from UPS and FedEx.


----------

